# Discuss: Pasta Sfoglia by: Colleen Marnell-Suhanosky



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Reviewed by: Sandra Bowens

Definition: sfoglia, noun, 1) an uncut sheet of pasta, 2) a popular restaurant with locations in Manhattan and Nantucket.

Reservations may be hard to come by at Sfoglia, the New York City location is currently booked out for six weeks, but you can still enjoy 100 of their delicious dishes. All you have to do is pick up a copy of _Pasta Sfoglia _and head for the kitchen.

I guarantee that you will want to start cooking after about five minutes of thumbing through the pages of this cookbook. The recipe titles are straightforward and self-explanatory. Consider "rock shrimp, spinach, ROTOLO, almonds" or "TAGLIATELLE, sea urchins, sweet 100 cherry tomatoes, parsley" (this is the recipe pictured on the cover that sets your mouth to watering before you even open the book). The pasta is always in capital letters so you know what you're getting into.

Click here to ead full review here.


----------

